# Buying a lathe



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

I am looking to get into turning and would like to purchase my first lathe. I am interested in turning tall table legs, bowls, and probably candlesticks for my wife and I have been looking around and have see a few full size floor lathes out there for under $1000 but I am wondering which are the better brands. I have been looking at Grizzly, Shop Fox, and Jet. which brands do I stay away from and which do I consider. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

Buy a jet


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

Short and sweet, just what I needed, anyone else?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Under 1000.00 ? take a look at the Nova 1624,I here there going on sale again at woodcraft.I have one and love it,the only drawback is you will have to have the bed extenion for turning long legs,but then you would probably need the extension for the jet also.You won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree. The Nova 16/24 is the best buy under $1000. It is a proven lathe, good and solid.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally I would go with a jet. 

good luck and let us know which way you go.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I have owned the Jet 1220 and now the Nova 1624. Both are good lathes but the Nova has more hp, it's larger and is more versatile. The Jets have really gone up in price and for the difference in price I would go with the Nova. Woodcraft puts them on sale occasionally. Oh yes! Did I say I love my Nova? Good luck on a tuff decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

One more for the Nova 1624. The only one I have owned but it seems to do everything that I would ever want with the exception of Variable Speed.

If you can afford a good lathe with VS, buy that. It is a convenience but a nice convenience to have.....


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your insight, I really appreciate it. It seems like all I have been doing is looking at lathes and lathe reviews online for the last 2 days to see what others think and at this point I think I just need to get back to work. I have found so much online about these different lathes and talked to a few people and I have to say that I feel like my decision is going to upset some of you but I have to say that I am leaning towards the Grizzly G04623. What it is coming down to is price, the Grizzly seems like a lot of tool for the money, $475 right now with free shipping. In addition when compared to the Jet at $749.99 the Grizzly can turn longer stock and has a 2hp motor compared to a 3/4 hp on the Jet. I am by no means a expert woodworker, and this lathe will not get used every day (unless I really fall in love with turning, which I hope I do) so at this point I may just say a few hundred dollars that i can put toward some turning tools and maybe look at the Nova down the road, at almost $1200 that might be something I move up to. What does everyone think, am I making a big mistake?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Grizzly G0462, 2 hp is nice, may not be a bad started lathe, but I have heard of bearing problems on some of their models, maybe they have upgraded them. and your are right you will need turning tools, face shield, and maybe a chuck down the road.. one piece of advise on any lathe you buy with a rotating head, make your self or buy a alignment tool (link below) so you can match up the head and tail stock. also join a local turning club in your area...good luck

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-acc-mrstool


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank for the tip Jeff, appreciate it. I will definetly get an alignment tool and I am already looking for a turning club in my area.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

My advise would be to buy a *used* Delta or Powermatic with variable speed. I taught woodworking for 15 years at a High School, and had 3 Delta lathes. I never had any of them give any problem being used all day long! I don't even remember replacing a belt. It is very important to buy a quality lathe with heavy duty construction, and beefy cast iron. The weight will greatly quell vibration, and perform entirely different than a hobby style tool. When you buy brands like Delta, or powermatic, you'll never have a problem finding replacement parts, and resale will always be strong. You should be able to sell it for what you bought it for if you buy used, so essentially you get free use of a great tool. They are always easier to sell also. There is not much of a market for cheap used tools. It's expensive to buy twice. With a little looking you should be able to find a good deal. They seem to come up on Craigslist quite often.


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

Old Skhool, Thanks for the tip, I considered that but I have not really been able to find many used lathes in or around my area. I was origninally going to go used but all I seem to find was old junk, that is why I was looking new. I will keep looking, I seem to check craigslist daily.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a bizarre idea...although, if you look at my name, you can figure out why. Buy an old Shopsmith model 10er (craigslist is a good source). You can probably get one for $150 or less. They are heavy, cast iron beasts that last forever. Mine is 55 years old. Length capacity is 34". As a bonus, you'll get a pretty good drill press, horizontal borer & great 12" disc sander that all fit in the same space. You can play around really cheap & while you're getting good at turning, you can decide if you ever need to spend more. Just a thought. -SST


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Start with something inexpensive (used is a good way to go) until you figure out what you like and don't like, strengths are, etc.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Probably go with the Jet, Nova seem to have had some quality problems since the move to China, no doubt they will get on top of them.

http://www.teknatool.com/History.htm


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Buying a new lathe*

I'v had my Nova 1624 for 3 yrs now an know several folks that have them and have had no major problems with them.but my suggestion is to buy the best you can afford.My 1st lathe was the Ricon midi and before I new it ,I was wanting to turn bigger stuff,thus came the Nova,don't get me wrong as I still have the Ricon,which is a great little lathe,but had I know then what I know now,I would have went ahead a gotten a bigger lathe first.If the bucks are aqn issue,then you may want to check out the Ricon as it has a 12" swing an does a pretty decent job.I think its going for about 300.00 right now (not sure) though.Good luck on what ever you choose.


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

So I found a used lathe on Craigslist, according to the seller the brand is Professional Woodworker, 39 1/2 inches on center. Variable speed with belt change. It is $100.00, comes with chisels and the seller states that is was hardley used. Is anyone familiar with this brand? I was thinking I would go look at it, any thoughts?

Here is a link to the site on craigslist
http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1452317364.html

Thanks 
John


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

jrflat said:


> So I found a used lathe on Craigslist, according to the seller the brand is Professional Woodworker, 39 1/2 inches on center. Variable speed with belt change. It is $100.00, comes with chisels and the seller states that is was hardley used. Is anyone familiar with this brand? I was thinking I would go look at it, any thoughts?
> 
> Here is a link to the site on craigslist
> http://appleton.craigslist.org/tls/1452317364.html
> ...


I don't say this often. AVOID THAT LATHE!

That is the SAME piece of junk that Harbor Freight sells as the Item #45276, it has a LIGHT duty steel rail setup that bends and twists VERY easily. Some folks have gone to extraordinary efforts to make this lathe workable, but it simply is NOT WORTH IT!

A decent quality, inexpensive lathe would be the Central Machinery #34706 unit from Harbor Freight. It uses a cast iron bed system, and is basically a Jet JWL1236 clone with the switch moved to the head stock instead of the leg... They go on sale pretty frequently. I got mine with the extended warranty for under $200.00


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

John, I agree with dbhost stay a way from that lathe...but check these out, maybe a road trip..

http://madison.craigslist.org/tls/1452324376.html
or
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/1443435799.html


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeff, those are some nice options, I will have to see if I can get myself to Madison or Milwaukee to take a look at them. The one is Madison seems like a pretty good deal, lots of extras. Is there something I should be looking for when assesing the condition of these used lathes?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

things i would check 
1st: insert drive spur in to the head and live center in to the tail stock. slide up the tail stock to the head. points on both drive and live center should meet point to point, then rotate head by hand and watch the points don't wonder, should stay true. *(just remember rotating heads may have to be realigned. this is where the alignment tool comes in handy. also check lock down to hold head tight.)*
2nd: remove drive spur and screw on the faceplate and try to move it up,down,in and out. no play.
3rd: check out the bed, no pits or gouges.
4th: check out tail stock, quill travel in and out, smooth travel on bed and lock down holds tail stock tight to bed.
5th: tool rest, banjo sides smooth on bed and locks tight. tool rest post locks and holds tight.
6th: run motor thought out all speeds if equipped with VS

hope this helps and maybe someone else might think of something i didn't

if you get the lathe with package deal, add sand box to bottom of lathe make it heavier. but didnt think it was bad for all you get tools, grinder, ect.


----------



## PatJewett (Nov 11, 2009)

My son wants to make a baseball bat, hence we need to purchase a fairly large lathe. I have seen some at the local Harbor Freight that seemed reasonable. I have always wanted a lathe anyway, so this gives me my excuse. What features should I look for and avoid?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't buy Harbor Freight lathe. check out craigslist for use Delta, Rockwell, Jet, and Powermatic lathes in your area. Base ball bat blanks are 36 to 38 inches long, so you'll need a 40+ inch long lathe. 

What to look for in a lathe?... cast iron bed, Variable Speeds, motor size (larger the better), turning diameter (larger the better).
Things to avoid?... non cast iron beds (pipe or tube beds), head spindles with no morse taper. lathes that speeds do not go down to 300 to 400 rpms.
Things to check in a used lathe..read my last post above.

good luck Pat, hope this helps and to see you turning soon.


----------



## jrflat (Nov 2, 2009)

So I have been looking on Craigslist with very little luck and was back to considering the Grizzly G0462 lathe. My wife knew I was looking at the Grizzly and my birthday was Wednesday and to my surprise my in-laws decided to buy me a lathe and it was delivered yesterday! I have not had a chance to get it opened and set up yet but I do need to get some supplies. I was signed up for a intro turning class at our local Woodcraft last week but is got canceled due to the instructor getting the swine flu and I am still waiting for the class to be rescheduled. I was hoping to get some tips on what i need to get set up but now that i have the lathe I kind of want to get things together so I can get turning. Can anyone recommend a good starter Chisel Set? Is it better to buy them together as a set or separately? Any other things I should consider getting as a must have?


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought me a Delta Midi Lathe and I think that's the best lathe out there.I also have a Ridgid lathe but it's now for sale.The delta runs very quiet.,and with the VS,and the reverse it's the way to go.Just my 2 cents worth.
Donny


----------

